# tutorial pwebsites for projectbuilder? or c++?



## Oddysseey (Jun 29, 2001)

hello all!

please gimme urls to sites where i can get tutorials for projectbuilder, or to get to know how to program with c++

gansi


----------



## RacerX (Jun 29, 2001)

You could try Scott Anguish's series on creating an HTMLEditor. It was done using Rhapsody DR2 and later Mac OS X Server 1.0, but the development tools haven't really changed that much (see: http://www.stepwise.com/Articles/Technical/HTMLEditor/index.html ).And then there is Bill Cheeseman's series "Vermont Recipes - Cocoa Cookbook for Mac OS X" (see: http://www.stepwise.com/Articles/VermontRecipes/index.html ). Also Apple has a number of pdf docs on using Project Builder to create both Objective C and Java apps (see: http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/index.html ) which are all pretty good, and then there is always the Project Builder help site (see: http://developer.apple.com/techpubs...p/Contents/Resources/English.lproj/index.html ).

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## endian (Jun 29, 2001)

c++ info is all over the place. Just do a google search for whatever you need.


----------



## endian (Jun 29, 2001)

hey i guess i should promote myself - i ported a docviewer-type c++ reference app to Obj-C/Cocoa called C Reference Card. it's on versiontracker.


----------



## ~/indigo (Jun 30, 2001)

you can always take a look at:www.cocoadevcentral.com


----------

